# Ordered my first Wera screwdriver today..



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I plan on switching over to Weras when I have the money for it, been on reduced hours for the last two months and it sucks financially. But that being said, I have the Kraftform Kompact and I'm pretty impressed with it. No local dealers around here, amazon or chadstoolbox or the like for me.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I plan on switching over to Weras when I have the money for it, been on reduced hours for the last two months and it sucks financially. But that being said, I have the Kraftform Kompact and I'm pretty impressed with it. No local dealers around here, amazon or chadstoolbox or the like for me.


I was hoping my Wholesaler would get more stuff in, but there's only one guy who works there who knows anything about them.. I really like the Wera ratchets, might pick one up next.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish more suppliers would stock them, Torbram used to always have a display rack with Wera screwdrivers. You could pick them up and get a feel for the tool before you bought it. I do not like buying tools online for that reason, I like to get a feel for them before I buy it.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I wish more suppliers would stock them, Torbram used to always have a display rack with Wera screwdrivers. You could pick them up and get a feel for the tool before you bought it. I do not like buying tools online for that reason, I like to get a feel for them before I buy it.


Our local Torbram has a few, but mostly the F4P stuff...


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I switched to Weras about 6 months ago and will never buy anything else. I have a set of the Kraftform Plus VDE (Red/Yellow) drivers but noticed yesterday they also do them in stainless VDE http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I switched to Weras about 6 months ago and will never buy anything else. I have a set of the Kraftform Plus VDE (Red/Yellow) drivers but noticed yesterday they also do them in stainless VDE http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846


Hi Marcus

Did you buy the Wera,s locally or via Amazon..???

Frank


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I wish more suppliers would stock them, Torbram used to always have a display rack with Wera screwdrivers. You could pick them up and get a feel for the tool before you bought it. I do not like buying tools online for that reason, I like to get a feel for them before I buy it.


 Some outlets still have a bit rack of them. The Torbram in Vaughan still has a pretty decent selection. I just bought a pair of them (Wera screwdrivers) there yesterday. When I expressed interest in these two panel screwdrivers (the weird posi-lock ones for contactor screws) they actually had an open box and a din-mount circuit breaker sitting behind the counter so that I could play with them before putting down my money. I was much happier than I would have been if I'd had to pay 'blind'.
That all having been said, the *bad* thing about Wera is that the handle shape is not conducive to fitting into screwdriver loops in tool belts. Once you exceed the diameter of the 'yellow' part of a Klein cusion-grip, all bets are off.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> Our local Torbram has a few, but mostly the F4P stuff...


 I have not had good luck with F4P. Electripro has been good to me, so far, but F4P has been disappointing. Torbram also pushes Extech meters (and UEI) instead of Fluke. Way back when they pushed Amprobe, and that was better, but I have to go to Westburne for my Fluke stuff.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Marcus
> 
> Did you buy the Wera,s locally or via Amazon..???
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank,

I got my Weras from electricianstoolsonline.com but I'll have to get the stainless set through Amazon I reckon. I am yet to see a wholesaler here that stocks them or can even order them in. 


http://www.electricianstoolsonline.com/screwdrivers

I get my Knipex pliers from this site also.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I just noticed that the guy here in Australia has upped the price somewhat on his Wera drivers so I'd suggest getting them from Amazon - With the Aussie dollar not getting shat on by the greenback at the moment, it'll work out heaps cheaper.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Are these stainless Weras 'laserpoint' or whatever they call that anti-slip etch?


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

$95 for a set. God you can get a set in the UK for less the £30...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

They are just screwdrivers ......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> They are just screwdrivers ......


I agree... and it is hard to give up my free Craftsman replacements every (3) months..


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> $95 for a set. God you can get a set in the UK for less the £30...


...and yet they're still selling sets of Klein insulated drivers for upwards of $200, and people are buying them. They would have to be the most uncomfortable drivers I have ever used.


----------



## Got_Juice? (Feb 2, 2011)

I just ordered a Wera from Amazon.com to try them out and I love it. I ordered a Wera kraftform insulated with the lasertip. They feel better in my hand than any other screwdriver I've used.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Set of Wiha cost less than $40.00 at Sears.

The Weras I own I purchased all separately. The most expensive one was a #2 robertson square driver/ 200mm.

It cost me fifteen bucks (I ordered it from a hardware store,) still less than any Klein insulated driver.

#1 square was eleven bucks.

The non-insulated lazer-tips all cost less than ten bucks.

If you don't want to buy them online check electronics stores.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

After a month... I finally got it.. Worked great on a totally rusted locknut I was fighting with 25' up on a Cement hopper..
Made in Czech Republic?


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> After a month... I finally got it.. Worked great on a totally rusted locknut I was fighting with 25' up on a Cement hopper..
> Made in Czech Republic?


Prague is a nice, getting expensive place...:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> They are just screwdrivers ......


I know!!!!

Why do some people here make such a big fuzz about them?

The fuzz has sometimes got me to think on buying some of those, but then I think, man! they are just screwdrivers. :blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

German screwdrivers change lives and shift paradigms.

Comparing Greenlee to Witte is like comparing Ryobi to Bosch.
:jester:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> German screwdrivers change lives and shift paradigms.
> 
> Comparing Greenlee to Witte is like comparing Ryobi to Bosch.
> :jester:


wow............

I'll think about it


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Josue said:


> wow............
> 
> I'll think about it


If you have a four or five hundred pesos laying about, go for some Wera.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> If you have a four or five hundred pesos laying about, go for some Wera.


:laughing:

I'll think about it, maybe two insulated screwdrivers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I consider those tools a treat for myself.

More than anything, it's using the proper sized driver. I hate dealing with cammed out screws because someone didn't know any better.

Here's something interesting I found on wikipedia:



> To *cam out* (or cam-out) is a process by which a screwdriver slips out of the head of a screw being driven once the torque required to turn the screw exceeds a certain amount.[1]
> Frequently, camming out damages the screw, and possibly also the screwdriver, and should normally be avoided. *The Phillips head screw and screwdriver combination was designed specifically to cam out, as at the time of its invention torque-sensing automatic screwdrivers did not exist. The Phillips design is auto-centering, that is, the screw does not slip off the screwdriver, unlike a normal slotted-head (flat-head) screws, but cams out once the screw has been driven home.* These properties were used to speed up automobile production in the USA in the early years of the industry.
> In recent years, automated manufacturing insertion tools can now precisely sense fastener torque. Consequently, it is typical for computer parts, automobiles, and other highly-engineered products, to be assembled with Torx or Pozidriv[2] head screws, which have been specifically designed not to cam out.


For anyone that works with these set screw couplings:








a #2 square or #3 phillips works a lot better than a #2 phillips as far as camming is concerned. Then there's always the flathead on the tip of a reamer.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to use an impact on those when i was in a hurry and frequently snapped the heads off.. But man, was it ever tight..


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't like the way Wera screwdrivers don't fit into my pouch loops like Klien and other brands did. The Wear handle is also a bit small. But I still like it and will keep using it for now.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I don't like the way Wera screwdrivers don't fit into my pouch loops like Klien and other brands did. The Wear handle is also a bit small. But I still like it and will keep using it for now.


Not all crafsman screwdrivers fit in my pouch loops either.

That's something I don't like about that pouch.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

My family are visiting soon and I'll get them to bring a few sets of European screwdrivers and side cutters....


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> My family are visiting soon and I'll get them to bring a few sets of European screwdrivers and side cutters....


Are you implying that maybe we could order some too.:whistling2:





:jester:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

If you want something josue I'm sure I can get them brought over with them and then ship them to you...


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I don't like the way Wera screwdrivers don't fit into my pouch loops like Klien and other brands did. The Wear handle is also a bit small. But I still like it and will keep using it for now.


 The not-fitting-in-pouch-loops thing is something I've complained about on this forum before. Otherwise they're great, but when they all scatter every time you bend over to pick something up...


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i use the insulated Wiha set that sears sells for 36ish dollars and the Klein with the 6" shaft as my beater.

i plan on buying the Wera Kraftform chisel driver 6" to replace the Klein 6".

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftform-Screwdriver-Slotted-Length/dp/B003ES5KRS

i will buy it the next time i buy something else from amazon and get the free super saver shipping.


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Just went a head and ordered the kraftform kompact last night after losing my klein 11-1....hope I like it as much as some of you do!


----------

